# Missouri Mantid Tai Chi Lu



## lionsden112002 (Aug 28, 2007)

This is my new acquired Praying Mantis Named LU


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 28, 2007)

Very nice, where did you and Lu meet?


----------



## lionsden112002 (Aug 28, 2007)

I picked her up at night under a suburban street lamp. rolled her up in my t shirt while on a walk with my wife.

Got her home and put her in one of our plastic critter keepers.

Started feeding her crickets from the yard but then got lazy and just bought a dozen at the pet store.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 28, 2007)

Reminds me of an old black and white movie with Bogie &amp; McCall. It was a dark and (story) night, the wife as usual had on her black and white polka dotted heels, we were strolling down 5th ave. in the moonlit night... she dropped her purse and let out a low squeel &amp; I jumped for the silence was broken and I had not been paying attention. When I went to pick it up a shadow passed over her hat and there I saw it.... and she said she had to have it, So I took off my coat and wrapped it inside, and we hurried home with _Lu....._ :wink:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 15, 2007)

Awwww, she looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 16, 2007)

> Awwww, she looks like a sweetheart.


Looks like a deadly predator to me...


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 16, 2007)

> > Awwww, she looks like a sweetheart.
> 
> 
> Looks like a deadly predator to me...


Very true, but that doesn't mean she has no sweet side. :lol:


----------

